# Frage zur "Zugkraft"



## mega_ohm (19 Juni 2007)

Folgendes Problem:
(Die Motoren sind von Siemens, die FU's von Lenze)
Obwohl die Zugkraft (ist mittels eines TP270 einstellbar) bei Maximum eingestellt ist (77,9 Nm) ist der tatsächliche Motorstrom für meine Begriffe
(28,5 A) bei max. 60 A (die er könnte) viel zu gering. Ich meine, daß der Antrieb nur "mitläuft". Im generatorischen Betrieb kann er aber eigentlich nicht sein, da er der letzte Antrieb ist, der das zu produzierende Material "zieht".

Das fortführende Problem ist, daß auf dem Material ein Meßrad läuft, welches eine "fliegende Schere" regelt. Dieser Scherenmotor wird aus noch nicht gefundenem Grund sehr schnell heiß (110°C, danach kommt eine Temperaturabschaltung). Der Geber am Meßrad und an der Motorwelle ist gewechselt. Ich vermute, daß die Stetigkeit der Materialzuführung einfach zu ungleichmäßig ist und dadurch der Scherenmotor ständig beschleunigt /gebremst) wird. Leider ist die Anzeige des Motorstromes mit GDC
durch die Wiederholungsrate von min. 1sec nicht sehr aufschlußreich und meine Stromzange hat der Lehrstift klar gemacht, defekt in den Schrank gelegt und ich habe sie jetzt (wo ich sie nutzen wollte) gefunden.

Wie wird dieses Zugkraft denn "gebastelt" ?
Wird dieser letzte Antrieb nur mit einer sich aus der Eingabe (mittels irgendwelcher Umrechnungen) ergebenden höheren Geschwindigkeit als der Vorgängermotor beaufschlagt, so daß das max. Zugmoment letztendlich durch den max. Motorstrom oder in dem irgend etwas mechanisch rutscht, begrenzt würde ?


----------



## Junior (19 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
hast Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Impulse vom Meßrad zu kontrollieren.
Frequenzmessung mit Multimeter oder über das Programm, wenn es den über eine SPS verarbeitet wird.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juni 2007)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Impulse vom Meßrad zu kontrollieren.
> Frequenzmessung mit Multimeter oder über das Programm, wenn es den über eine SPS verarbeitet wird.


Die Impulse mit einem Multimeter zu kontrollieren, diese Möglichkeit (zumindest während des Betriebes) habe ich nicht. 
Ich weiß, daß man ein paar Sekunden (je nach Tiefe der Auflösung) mit dem Tool "Oszi" von GDC (dieses Lenze- Progi für die FU's) aufzeichnen und danach auswerten kann. Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte, was man für diese Kurve alles in diesem Tool einstellen muß, hätte ich erstmal eine Möglichkeit, mir mal die Signale während des Betriebes anzuschauen.

Die Inkr./rpm habe ich mir auf dem Signalkonverter und dem FU angeschaut. Auf Grund der Wiederholungsrate von 1sec. sehen sie unspektakulär aus. (sind da und der Wert ändert sich auch nicht sprunghaft, pendelt um Unterschiede von 5 Inkr./rpm => daraus folgere ich ein "normales" Regelverhalten für den Motor )


----------



## kiestumpe (20 Juni 2007)

Ruckelt der Antrieb irgendwie sichtbar oder hörbar?
Wie ist die Solldrehzahl des Antriebs, konstant?
Ist der Schneidvorgang selbst vielleicht einfach zu schwergängig?
Was zieht die Schere im Stillstand (also nicht fliegend)?

hth

kiestumpe


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juni 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Ruckelt der Antrieb irgendwie sichtbar oder hörbar?


Ich würde "Ja" sagen.
Ich weiß aber nicht, von wo es her kommt.
Das Getriebe ist neu. (14 Tage gelaufen, war aber vom 1. Moment an so)
Der Motor (neu) hat am A- Lager nach der Montage gequalmt und war danach fest. Das A- Lager wurde daraufhin gewechselt und ich habe die
mech. Montage dieses Mal selbst durchgeführt. Vorher war der Zahnriemen so gespannt, das es schon fast die Motorwelle vebog  . 
Den Resolver auf der Motorwelle und den Resolver am Meßrad habe ich gewechselt.
Motor und Getriebe habe ich (ohne Zahnriemen) mit der Hand durchgedreht, beide sind leichtgängig, haken oder klappern nicht.
Die Motorwelle hat in keine Richtung (axial oder radial) ein merkliches Spiel.



> Wie ist die Solldrehzahl des Antriebs, konstant?


Die Solldrehzahl ist in Grenzen konstant. Beim letzten Scherenumlauf vor dem Schnitt wird beschleunigt, um die Differenz, die durch den Umfang der Schere (die Messerarme rotieren gegenläufig) in Bezug auf die Solllänge des schneidenden Materials entsteht, auszugleichen. Bei der jetzigen Länge fehlen aber nur etwas in die 30 mm.


> Ist der Schneidvorgang selbst vielleicht einfach zu schwergängig?
> Was zieht die Schere im Stillstand (also nicht fliegend)?


Das der Schneidvorgang zu schwergängig ist, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.
Z.Zt. werden eher "kleine Kaliber" produziert. Bei anderen Produktionsaufgaben wird der doppelte Durchmesser geschnitten.
Die Scherenarme drehen ständig. Wenn die Länge des Materiales erreicht ist, wird das Material in den Scherbereich "reingedrückt" => Knick und ab.

Im Stillstand zieht der Scheren- Antrieb 30A. Damit wird sozusagen "gebremst".
Der Fremdlüfter ist i.O.

Sämtlichste, von mir genannte Werte (Strom, Solldrehzahl, etc.) habe ich mit GDC über die CAN- Schnittstelle ausgelesen.
Mit dem "Mäusekino" geht das leider nicht während der Produktion, weil diese Schnittstelle mit einem Profibus- App.Modul belegt ist.
Mit GDC habe ich eben das Problem, das ich die Werte nur 1x pro Sec. aktualisiert bekomme.
Mit dem Tool "Oszilogramm" habe ich ein anderes Problem mit Anleitung eines Mitarbeiters der Lenze- Hotline schonmal grafisch dargestellt bekommen. Anhand dieser Kurve konnte man eine Aussage treffen. Ich weiß, daß es geht. Ich weiß das ich damals (ist ca. 2 Jahre her) viel einstellen mußte, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, was und wie (Trigger etc.)

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## offliner (20 Juni 2007)

Bist Du den Antrieb mal gesteuert gefahren, d.h. ohne Lageregler ? Stimmen die Geschwindigkeiten ? Hat für den Motor (ich geh mal von Servo aus) eine Rotorlage Identifikation stattgefunden ?


----------



## kiestumpe (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo Mega_ohm,

Ein Mögliche Ursache liegt in dem Beschleunigen, könnte das System zum schwingen Anregen.
Hast du die Möglichkeit mit konstanter Drehzahl zu fahren? Nur um diese Ursache auszuschliessen.
Wenn das Rattern dann weg ist, müsstest du dir eine Dämpfung überlegen...
Wenn du mit S7 und FB41 der Regler realisiert hast, kannst du ein Totband eingeben und mal versuchen ob's dadurch besser wird.

Viel Erfolg...




mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich würde "Ja" sagen.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, von wo es her kommt.
> Die Solldrehzahl ist in Grenzen konstant. Beim letzten Scherenumlauf vor dem Schnitt wird beschleunigt, um die Differenz, die durch den Umfang der Schere (die Messerarme rotieren gegenläufig) in Bezug auf die Solllänge des schneidenden Materials entsteht, auszugleichen. Bei der jetzigen Länge fehlen aber nur etwas in die 30 mm.
> 
> ...


 
30A - heizen auch schon ordentlich


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich glaube, dass bei deinem Antrieb die Verstärkung zu hoch eingestellt ist und das Positionsfenster eventuell zu knapp. Das Ruckeln und der "hohe" Strom im Stillstand deuten darauf hin, dass er ständig versucht in sein Positions-Fenster zu kommen und es immer wieder überläuft. Das könnte ggf. auch beim Fahren ein Problem sein, da er sich zu viel mit sich selbst beschäftigt und weniger mit der eigentlichen Aufgabe.


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juni 2007)

offliner schrieb:


> Bist Du den Antrieb mal gesteuert gefahren, d.h. ohne Lageregler ? Stimmen die Geschwindigkeiten ?


Diesen Test (fixed= ?? rpm) habe ich gemacht
Die Geschwindigkeit sah eigentlich gut aus


> Hat für den Motor (ich geh mal von Servo aus) eine Rotorlage Identifikation stattgefunden ?


Es ist ein 9331 Servo Curve FU.
Ist die Rotorlage- ID = C0095 (Polradlageabgleich) ?
Dieser Parameter steht auf "inaktiv".
Nach dem Motorwechsel wurde "Austauschgerät" angewählt. 
"Bei der Transfervariante ... Kommunikationscodestelle C09 und C129 ... in Antrieb übertragen. Handelt es sich um einen 9300 Servo so wird der Polradwinkel (C58) übertragen."

Hätte man den C0095 auf "aktiv" stellen müssen ?


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juni 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube, dass bei deinem Antrieb die Verstärkung zu hoch eingestellt ist und das Positionsfenster eventuell zu knapp. Das Ruckeln und der "hohe" Strom im Stillstand deuten darauf hin, dass er ständig versucht in sein Positions-Fenster zu kommen und es immer wieder überläuft. Das könnte ggf. auch beim Fahren ein Problem sein, da er sich zu viel mit sich selbst beschäftigt und weniger mit der eigentlichen Aufgabe.


Wo kann ich denn prüfen, wie hoch die Verstärkung eingestellt ist ?

Ich habe gerade noch einmal den FB- Editor geöffnet.

Der FU ist bei 96,9 % Rechenzeit- Auslastung. Ist das normal ?
Drei Funktionsblöcke werden als "beschaltet, aber fehlen in der Abarbeitungstabelle" gekennzeichnet.
AOUT1 (12 microsec.)
CMP1 (15 microsec.)
OSZ (70 microsec.)

Kann es sein, das dieses OSZ für den Ringpuffer zuständig ist, den man mit Oszilloskop ausliest ? Ich hatte mit dem Oszi schonmal gearbeitet und mir wurde gesagt, das ich erst irgendeinen Parameter einschalten muß, sonst geht gar nix mit dem Oszi. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, welcher Parameter es war. (ist ca. 2 Jahre her und ich arbeite nicht jeden Tag mit der Interna der Lenze- FU's). Auf jeden Fall sagte der Programmierer (einer anderen Anlage) mir damals, das er diesen Parameter (aber welcher war es ??, ich weiß es nicht mehr) wegen der Rechenzeit immer ausschaltet.


----------



## offliner (21 Juni 2007)

Also, was die Rotorlage angeht kenn ich mich bei Lenze FU`s nicht aus. Ich kenne nur das Problem bei Siemens Umrichtern mit nicht Siemens Motoren. Die Siemens Servos sind ab Werk immer exakt gleich ausgerichtet, so dass bei Austausch keine Probleme zu erwarten sind. Vorausgesetzt nat., dass die Rotorlage einmal richtig ausgerichtet wurde (bei Siemens Umrichter für Siemens Motoren nicht notwendig, bei Fremdmotoren aber schon).


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn prüfen, wie hoch die Verstärkung eingestellt ist ?


 
Das muss irgendwo in der Regler-Parametern stehen. Eventuell heisst das auch KV-Faktor oder so. Leider sind Lenze-Regler auch nicht so mein Thema ...
Es bedeutet jedenfalls, wie aggressiv der Regler bei der Positions-Korrektur den Strom nachzieht.


----------



## Kurt (21 Juni 2007)

Wird ein Lenze (nicht nur Lenze) Servoumrichter 9300 mit einem "Fremdmotor" zB.: Siemens (oder sonstwas) zusammengehängt, so bedeutet das üblicherweise viel Arbeit bis der Antrieb auch wirklich sauber läuft.

Es müssen alle Codestellen die den Motor beschreiben manuell eingestellt werden - das fängt bei der Motorart an und geht von den Wicklungsinduktivität und Widerstand bis zur Massenträgheit usw...
Die Daten muss man natürlich von Irgenwo her haben.

Hat man einen "Hersteller" Motor (bei dir Lenze) wählt man aus der Liste den betreffenden aus und es ist mal Alles grundsätzlich eingestellt.

Dazu muss dein Fremdmotor auch noch einen Rückführungssensor haben, der sich mit der Auswerteelektronik des Antriebsreglers verträgt.

Glaube auch, dass bei dir - wenn es schon mal funktioniert hat - die Verstärkungen nicht passen. 
Oder wenn es noch nie funktioniert hat, dann paßt die Motoreinstellung/Rückführungssignal nicht.
Oder ein Brumm/Oszillieren am Istwert.

Verstärkungsparameter:
Für den Drehzahlregler C70/71..; Winkelregler C252/C254..
Bei deinem Kurvenscheibenregler gibt es noch dazu einige Andere relevante je nach Verschaltung.

Übrigens:
Polradabgleich bedeutet das "Ausrichten", besser Offsetermittlung der Lage des Resolvers (Rückführungssensors) bei Synchronservomotoren (solche mit Magnete). 

Nebenbei:
Lieber im Einkauf der Komponenten einige Euronen sparen und ein Mulikulti - nennt man Heute Multivendor oder so - System zusammenstricken.
Die ersparte Kohle wirft man dann hinterher vielfach bei der IBN oder im Betrieb raus und die beteiligten Hersteller tun sich auch wenn sie wirklich bemüht sind mit dem Support sehr schwer.

kurt


----------



## mega_ohm (23 Juni 2007)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wird ein Lenze (nicht nur Lenze) Servoumrichter 9300 mit einem "Fremdmotor" zB.: Siemens (oder sonstwas) zusammengehängt, so bedeutet das üblicherweise viel Arbeit bis der Antrieb auch wirklich sauber läuft.
> 
> Es müssen alle Codestellen die den Motor beschreiben manuell eingestellt werden - das fängt bei der Motorart an und geht von den Wicklungsinduktivität und Widerstand bis zur Massenträgheit usw...
> Die Daten muss man natürlich von Irgenwo her haben.
> ...


Es hat schon funktioniert.
Allerdings war es immer bei bestimmten Längen (weil dort sehr viel für die Schnittposition korrigiert werden mußte) sehr problematisch mit der Mot.-temp. Dann mußte man die Maschinengeschwindigkeit soweit drosseln, daß schon fast der Energieverbrauch gegenüber der produzierten Tonnage nicht mehr erklärbar war.



> Dazu muss dein Fremdmotor auch noch einen Rückführungssensor haben, der sich mit der Auswerteelektronik des Antriebsreglers verträgt.


An der Motorwelle und am Meßrad sind jetzt Resolver montiert. Früher war am Meßrad mal ein Encoder angebracht. Durch die Schwingungen der Anlage hat das aber nie funktioniert, sodaß der Encoder gegen einen Resolver und einen "kleinen" FU getauscht wurde. Der FU arbeitet als Converter. Er wandelt die Resolversignale in Inkremente/ rpm um.
Die Signale waren danach nicht mehr so störanfällig.



> Glaube auch, dass bei dir - wenn es schon mal funktioniert hat - die Verstärkungen nicht passen.


Die Verstärkung (wenn es so funktioniert, wie hier erklärt wurde) kann man doch aber sicher nicht solange beliebig ändern, bis der Motor nicht mehr warm wird (was natürlich auch nicht der Normalzustand ist). Dann, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden, könnte es passieren, daß das Material in die Schere eingeschwenkt wird, aber die Schere die Schnittposition noch gar nicht erreicht hat ??


> Oder ein Brumm/Oszillieren am Istwert.


Durch was entsteht dieser Zustand ?
Die Rückführleitung vom Resolver (Motorwelle) ist geschirmt.
Die Leitung vom Resolver (Meßrad) war noch nie geschirmt.
Ist die Lösung, mal mittels einer Widerstandsmessung die Erdung aller Maschinenteile zu prüfen ? (Möglicherweise hat sich irgendwo was verselbständigt)


> Verstärkungsparameter:
> Für den Drehzahlregler C70/71..; Winkelregler C252/C254..
> Bei deinem Kurvenscheibenregler gibt es noch dazu einige Andere relevante je nach Verschaltung.


Diese Codestellen werde ich mal raussuchen.



> Übrigens:
> Polradabgleich bedeutet das "Ausrichten", besser Offsetermittlung der Lage des Resolvers (Rückführungssensors) bei Synchronservomotoren (solche mit Magnete).


 
Für die umfassenden Erklärungen => Vielen Dank


----------



## Anwender (23 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was mit der "Zugkraft" ganz genau gemeint ist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nichts spezielles ist sondern das was man allgemein unter diesem Begriff vesteht.

Das Moment kann man doch bei den meisten FU's am Display ablesen (falls eingestellt unter Anzeigewerte).

Berechnen lässt sich das Drehmoment ,M, an der Welle mit 2 Größen:
Leistung, P; Winkelgeschwindigkeit w=2 x Pi x Drehfrequenz Welle.
(w steht für griechisch Omega, Drehfrequenz Welle in sec. einsetzen)
Berechung: M=P/w

Vielleicht hilft das weiter

Viele Grüße


----------



## gravieren (23 Juni 2007)

Hi



> Obwohl die Zugkraft (ist mittels eines TP270 einstellbar) bei Maximum eingestellt ist (77,9 Nm) ist der tatsächliche Motorstrom für meine Begriffe
> (28,5 A) bei max. 60 A (die er könnte) viel zu gering. Ich meine, daß der Antrieb nur "mitläuft". Im generatorischen Betrieb kann er aber eigentlich nicht sein, da er der letzte Antrieb ist, der das zu produzierende Material "zieht".


Hast du die Siemens und Lenze Bestell-Nummern für mich   ?


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Juni 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hast du die Siemens und Lenze Bestell-Nummern für mich ?


*Ich möchte mich entschuldigen, daß ich solange auf 'meine' Frage nix geantwortet habe..*

Die Bestellnr. für den LENZE- FU....
Es ist ein 9331 Curve Servo

Für den Siemens- Motor...
(ich hatte mal tatsächlich ein WE ohne Bereitschaft)
und den Lenze- Converter habe ich bis heute noch keine Daten.... 
*schäm

(Ich hatte gehofft, diese Daten 'mal auf die Schnelle' in den E-Plänen zu finden... leider war das ein Satz mit 'X')

Ich bin seit diesem Montag zum 1. Mal seit mehr als 5 Jahren mit
einem Simovert VC (6SE7026-..) unglaublich 'beschäftigt'.


Gibt es eventuell eine 'Fehl-Charge' bei diesen FU's ???


Die Simovert VC 'liebte' ich bisher einfach, weil sie so modular aufgebaut sind. 
Man kann die CUVC säckeweise auf Lager haben. Wenn die Firmware veraltet ist, neue Firmware aus dem Internet laden, Parameter drauf... und fertig ist !
Ein Wechsel der CUVC war eigentlich, wenn nix mehr ging, bisher immer die Lösung oder... 
die Karte für die Meßwerterfassung oder die Steuerkarte für die Thyristoren waren danach die üblichen "Verdächtigen!"
- Je nachdem, welche Probleme auftraten, wobei man (und das muß ich mal schreiben !), bei Simovert VC einfach mal verlernt hat, Probleme zu handeln.
Diese FU's taten (nach meiner Erfahrung) bisher einfach....
Für MICH waren diese 'Teile' bisher unkaputtbar.#


Diese Woche habe ich seit Montag den 4. !!! (Simovert, w.o. beschriebenen) FU
eingebaut. Bisher haben alle (die Woche gewwechselten Geräte) mit dem Fehler F023 (WR-temp.) den weiteren Dienst verweigert.
Obwohl die Geräte gut (Klimaanlagen im SchS) gekühlt werden und lt. Handbuch die FU's bei einer WR-temp. von um die 70°C abregeln, wird mir bei 'r833= 100 (was wohl 100°C sein soll) diese interne Inverter-Temp. angezeigt. Diese Temp. sinkt oder steigt auch nach 2h der Netztrennung nicht. (Das Gerät fühlt sich auch kalt an)
3 NEUE Austauschgeräte, in der Leistung gleich, in einer seit 4 Jahren funktionierenden Anlage steigen innerhalb einer Woche mit dem gleichen Fehler aus ?? 
Die Siemens- Hotline ist auch etwas ratlos, aber dafür superschnell !!
- Um 23.00 Uhr einen Ersatz-FU geordert, am darauffolgenden Tag ist das Gerät (12h von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung ) um 11.00 Uhr bei 'unserem' Pförtner... 
!!°! HUT AB !°!!
Für 'meinen' letzten, für diese Leistung auf Lager gelegten Simovert habe ich jetzt einen Monteur von Siemens zur Wiederinbetriebnahme bestellt. (ich habe keine Idee und keinen PlanB mehr)

Das Lager 'aufgeraucht'... das muß man erst mal schaffen !

Jeder BoschRexroth-, Lenze-, Omron-, Sew-, Siemens-, Omron- Verkäufer würde aus dem Lager für 'unsere' Antriebe vor Glückseeligkeit bedröppelt rausschleichen  
Bisher hatte ich für alle Hauptantriebe Motoren und FU's da...   Diesmal geht es wirklich ans "Eingemachte".
Es ist für mich auch keine Logik oder Lösung in Sicht... einmal läuft die Anlage gar nicht an, das andere Mal, läuft sie 6h...  der Fehler ist immer gleich.

Von LENZE und REXROTH werden Produktionsfehler als Rückruf- Aktionen gemailt und sind anhand der Prod.# und Geräte.# nachvollziehbar.
Leider gibt es derzeit solche Ansagen von Siemens nicht.

Irgendwie muß ich diese häufigen Anlagenausfälle aber auch so langsam mal gegenüber meinen Chefe erklären...

Deshalb hatte ich für noch nix anderes Zeit !

MEINERSEITS BESTEHT WEITERHIN INTERESSE AN DEM VON MIR ERÖFFNETEN THEMA....
nur.... kann ich manchmal verschiedene Daten nicht so schnell liefern, wie es mir sehr lieb wäre....


Sorry....


----------

